# [SOLVED] Enpower Nitro 07 Drivers needed.



## Goatku (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello, I offered to reformat my boyfriend's computer. It was the only option, nasty virus indeed. He doesn't know much of computers (a given since he didn't have virus protection..); he had actually told me it's a Dell. To which I thought, reformatting without any Driver CD's would be a piece o' cake.

Well, it's an Enpower computer which was made by the now out-of-business PC Club. If I could get an Ethernet driver that will work, I could possibly find the rest. It's quite frustrating having to go back and forth between computers.

XP Home, SP2
AMD Athelon (tm) 64X2 Dual
Core Processor 3800+

System Manufacturer GBT___
System Model NVDAACPI
System Type X86-based PC

I really don't know what information is needed. Any help is greatly appreciated as google has not been kind. Thank you very much for your time and help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Enpower Nitro 07 Drivers needed.*

Hi,
Boy, I know what you mean about not finding alot of info on this.

If you can please download and run Everest (under my signature) and post the full report.

You may have to download it to a flash drive (or simular) and install it on the Enpower computer.
Then run it and transfer the report to your flash drive so you can attach the report to the thread.

The other option is the enter the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you have (yellow !)
Also on these errors right click>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.
Do this for each device you find.

By chance does the Motherboard look like this (see attachment)

Bill


----------



## Goatku (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Enpower Nitro 07 Drivers needed.*

I considered doing the Everest report before posting. But in my frustration, I may have downloaded drivers that aren't a perfect fit. I used the driver disk for my most recent computer I bought and installed. If you see my folly, don't judge me too harshly. 

The device managers errors are:
PCI Device
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&28
SM Bus Controller
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_0C111458&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&09
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D2&SUBSYS_D0001458&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&68

And, I believe that is the motherboard. I didn't overly study it... but they are quite similar, if not the same.

Again, all help is truly appreciated. I really wouldn't allow myself to leave this project unfinished, ha ha.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Enpower Nitro 07 Drivers needed.*

Hi,
From your report you have a Gigabyte GA-M61VME-S2 motherboard.
Remove any previously installed drivers from both Add/Remove Programs and in the Device Manager (The drivers you tried to install may not have, so do not dig into this to much).
This link should have your drivers.
Install the Chipset Driver first:
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2507&ost=xp#anchor_os

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## Goatku (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Enpower Nitro 07 Drivers needed.*

Ha ha! Success!
Looks like smooth sailing ahead, I'm certain I can handle the rest. 

Bill, you're a lifesaver. You have my heartfelt thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Enpower Nitro 07 Drivers needed.*

Hi,
Glad to here it.
Let me know if you run into any other issues.
Bill


----------

